# Why IS Chappie so good for dogs with sensitive stomachs?



## {97702} (12 July 2018)

Hoover has had yet another bout of diarrhoea, even though he is now on
Barking Heads stonkingly expensive sensitive food   - I really think it is psychological with him, hes had every test going thanks to my super vet, and they found nothing.

Ive put him onto tinned Chappie and within 24 hours he is back to normal, no diarrhoea at all.  I know it is a poor quality product if you look at the ingredients, but it makes me wonder why it is so good for digestive upsets? Is it simply that it is very bland?

I really think Hoover can stay on Chappie now, it seems to be the only thing he can cope with - vet said very unlikely to be lymphoma as he isnt losing any weight and is very bright and active as usual, but obviously Ill be keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## Apercrumbie (12 July 2018)

If you have stomach issues you don't normally want to eat a huge steak, chips, with a spicy sauce and delicious vegetables, even if that's what you love when you feel well. However you might keep down some boiled potatoes or some toast. If it works for him, I'd keep him on it.


----------



## spacefaer (12 July 2018)

Might be the white fish content

Interesting read here
https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0174/chappie-adult-tins


----------



## {97702} (12 July 2018)

spacefaer said:



			Might be the white fish content

Interesting read here
https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0174/chappie-adult-tins

Click to expand...

Love the way they say £0.59 per tim - I wish    so many people say the same thing about it being good for sensitive types - off to find the cheapest supplier now!


----------



## spacefaer (12 July 2018)

https://www.bitiba.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/chappie

These guys are usually pretty competitive. 73p/tin


----------



## {97702} (12 July 2018)

Thanks - Fetch are cheaper at the moment  I think it will be a case of shopping around each time I buy - which will be quite often at 3 1/2 cans a day!


----------



## meleeka (12 July 2018)

My vet said its because its bland. It hasnt for anything bad for sensitive stomachs in, but just not a lot of nutrition either. I couldnt stand the human sized poo when I had my dog on it


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 July 2018)

Yep. Very bland. Police have been using it for years for dogs with dicky tummies.
Not much good in it, but not much bad either.
If you remember B, he did really well on a cheapo own brand fish and rice food for senior dogs. But boy did we go round the houses to try and get it right, and it ended up being discontinued.


----------



## {97702} (12 July 2018)

meleeka said:



			My vet said its because its bland. It hasnt for anything bad for sensitive stomachs in, but just not a lot of nutrition either. I couldnt stand the human sized poo when I had my dog on it

Click to expand...

Ewwww thanks for sharing   I wonder if he will start dropping weight on it


----------



## meleeka (12 July 2018)

Lévrier;13805084 said:
			
		


			Ewwww thanks for sharing   I wonder if he will start dropping weight on it 

Click to expand...

 I have to say,mine did really well on it, so there must be something in it!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 July 2018)

Lévrier;13805084 said:
			
		


			Ewwww thanks for sharing   I wonder if he will start dropping weight on it 

Click to expand...

neither of mine have dropped on it-Fitz has put on weight with it after dropping weight on a posh, high protein kibble.


----------



## {97702} (12 July 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			neither of mine have dropped on it-Fitz has put on weight with it after dropping weight on a posh, high protein kibble.
		
Click to expand...

Fab thank you MoC


----------



## Moobli (12 July 2018)

Think it must be due to the fairly bland ingredients.  If it suits him though, then I would stick with it.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 July 2018)

Lévrier;13805097 said:
			
		


			Fab thank you MoC 

Click to expand...

well honestly, its not like we are feeding Bakers or something


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 July 2018)

White fish and rice, mostly, exactly what the vet recommends for sick/recovering dogs. I don&#8217;t think there are any nasties in it, although quality is very low. It would probably be cheaper to get cheap frozen fish and cook it with rice.


----------



## Gaw (13 July 2018)

Only food our local rescue will feed to their inmates .


----------



## deb_l222 (13 July 2018)

Its very low fat as well which is better for tummies.  Ive fed chappie for donkeys years, firstly as recommended by my vet for my 1st springer as he had a dodgy tummy but then I just stuck with it.  All the dogs have thrived on it, never been overweight, although thats down to quantity I guess. 

Ive only recently changed to autarky because I wanted a higher fibre food for Rufus and his anal glands but they still share a tin of chappie at the teatime meal as well. 

Theres nowt wrong with chappie


----------



## {97702} (13 July 2018)

It clearly has something about it - every time I feed the dogs now I am having to stop the girls stealing Hoovers food! Poor lad is surrounded as he eats


----------



## planete (13 July 2018)

Off to buy some this evening as Rosie has decided she does not like the latest delivery of raw food and I cannot go on letting a pipe cleaner look alike starve herself!  The other three are perfectly happy with the raw food so Madam is going to have to make do with Chappie.


----------



## Boysy (13 July 2018)

Wish mine would eat the Chappie dry food or my stomach could stand to open a can of wet food or raw food to try it but I seriously barf when the can or packet opens, would be so much easier, she's on Burns Sensitive plus at the moment, have tried so many over the last yr for her and everything gives her a dicky tummy and when I say dicky I mean projectile liquid out the bum halfway across the garden and getting up all thru the night every hour on the hour to let her out poor sod.

Started off on Arden Grange which was what she was on when we got her but she was still runny so went over to James Wellbeloved, still not quite right so then went thru all the supermarket brands including the Aldi one in a brown bag which is supposed to be brilliant then tried Chappie dry food after seeing it mentioned on her but even mixed up with gravy she wouldn't entertain it so now back to the Burns which at least keeps her out of the Vets every other month to empty her anal glands..............But she is on twice the recommended amount otherwise she is just ribs on legs. She does have bouts of colitis which doesn't help either.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 July 2018)

It's the Chappie original tins that are recommended.
The dry stuff is questionable, so she did the right thing lol.

I'd put a peg on my nose and persevere if she's that bad, tbh.


----------



## Aru (14 July 2018)

Its bland but a complete food so can be fed longterm without causing deficiencies.

Pretty much just follows a simple recipe thats designed to be easy to digest- fish and carbs,occasionally a small amount of chicken but that strangely enough doesn't seem to cause issues in a lot of dogs. 

So a lean low fat protein source-white fish and high fibre component from the wheat and maize- both also slow release carbs so useful for diabetes and keeping a regular blood sugar level. Its relatively low protein(20 percent) and low fat(7 percent) so suitable for pancreatitis etc.
White fish allergies and food intolerances are also relatively rare in dogs. Grain allergies are also rare despite the current grain-free trends. 

Simple is often best. 

Tins only however! dry is different.


----------



## {97702} (14 July 2018)

Thanks Aru that is really helpful  my order of 72 cans arrived today!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 July 2018)

Lévrier;13805970 said:
			
		


			Thanks Aru that is really helpful  my order of 72 cans arrived today!
		
Click to expand...

where did you get yours from Lev and was that small or large cans? I've had loads of problems with companies that use Yodel (so Petsupermarket and Zooplus) as they seem to think that I live in the Hebrides and can't be bothered to come out.


----------



## {97702} (14 July 2018)

The cheapest deal I could find was Fetch.co.uk - its is small cans but even so worked out cheaper than the large cans I could find? Free delivery if your order is over £29, £14.49 for.a tray of 24 400g cans 

Delivery with DPD the next day, they text you an hour slot at the beginning of the morning to tell you when theyll be there


----------

